# electric eel d-5 vs rigid k750



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok so im thinking about upgrading from my model R to something with autofeed that can go past 100FT. Which would be the wiser choice the D-5 or the K 750 the electric eel d-5 is about $200 more than what i can get a new K-750 for but i trust the electric eel cable to be sturdy and on rigids website the k 750 had bad reviews and several of them said the cable had snapped ! any help would be appreciated !Has anyone ever ran either of these machines in the field for long periods of time?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

If your budget allows I'd recommend the k-7500. I've never used the electric eel but I have used the k-750 a few times. 
When I worked at roto rooter I used the k-7500 and that machine was a beast for a drum. It rarely needed servicing and most of that was on the autofeed bearings. Those are wear items so I can't complain.
At the next company I worked for they had a k-750. It felt like it didn't have as much power as the 7500. It can still get the job done it'll just be a bit slower.
As far as cable snapping, I've snapped a blade or 2 but not a cable. There were guys at the company using the exact same cable ( made by duracable) and they'd snap them multiple times per year while doing less drains. Sometimes it's a user error.
Right now I'm running a duracable dm-175 that I got a great deal on. These are even more expensive than the 7500. It's heavier but also quieter. It seems to be on par to the 7500 when it comes to power. I have 100' of 11/16" hollow core cable in the drum. I've run up to 200' with it and it didn't struggle.
Whichever one you choose make sure you work on your squats, haha. I could barely get the k-7500 up stairs the first time I trained on it.


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks I appreciate your help i think the K7500 might be a little too pricey though does the motor on the 750 switch gears or give any audible signs when it encounters resistance?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't think so. It's been a while since I ran it so I don't remember. I know it felt a bit different than the k-7500. I know the k-7500 does have an audible difference when it hits the clog and also has some kind of inner drum to prevent cable flipping.
That may be why people complain of broken cables.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I used the 750 for years. It is a machine that requires respect and lots of attention. Attention like don’t take the cable even close to the breaking point! When it flips in the barrel add a half hour to the job, minimum! From my experience direct drive and inner barrel is the way to go if you want a closed drum machine. The 6200 is growing on me despite a few issues I have with it. I love the Spartan 300.... other than the cable cost.

Zero experience with the Eel.

Every cleaner has their own flavor. This is just my opinion.


----------

